# 1:20.3 Acrylic Car Kits



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

I created a few basic car kits. They are CNC cut from 7/32 acrylic. They were all cut based on drawings in "A Century plus Ten" D&RGW book. My seemingly endless supply of acrylic went fast creating these so supplies are rather limited.


D&RGW 40 foot Reefer - Basic shell available in scribed and unscribed. Kit contains bottom, 2 ends, 2 sides, two roof panels and under roof braces. Roof is inset into the body shell due to the thickness of the plastic. (first pic shows a prototype which illustrates why the roof was changed to be inset) This allows a proper thickness roof covering to extend over the body.
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g...C/car1.jpg
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g5/lkydvl/CNC/1.jpg


D&RGW 30 foot car - Basic shell available in scribed and unscribed. Kit contains bottom, 2 ends, 2 sides, two roof panels and under roof braces. Roof is inset into the body shell due to the thickness of the plastic. This allows a proper thickness roof covering to extend over the body. Usable to create reefers, boxcars, work, commissary and other cars of the same length.


Same car as above but shorter! 


D&RGW Caboose - Basic shell available in scribed and unscribed. Kit contains bottom, 2 ends with separate CNC paneled doors, 2 sides, two roof panels, under roof braces, cupola sides,ends and roof. Window opening corners will need to be squared as they are cut with a rotary bit.
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g5/lkydvl/CNC/9.jpg
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g5/lkydvl/CNC/9.jpg
http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g5/lkydvl/CNC/11.jpg



Andre` R. Schofield


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have any photos of finished cars using these?


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Not at present. Several are in process of being built. Am hoping for pics from them. Rodney Edington has a couple in process and has posted pics over at LSC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre, I'd go for one in 1/32nd of a UP metal caboose.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
I don't do 1/32nd. Only 1:20.3. Not enough demand for that scale and its not enough different from 1:29 to pay for the extra work converting and setup. 

Andre`


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

These need to go into the Classifieds Andre`


----------

